# Names for a female Russian tortoise?



## jenthetortoiselover (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm getting my first Russian tortoise really soon and I have no idea what to name her! Any suggestions?


----------



## Rue (Jul 1, 2016)

Well you won't know if it's a boy or girl for while. ..how about Ivan/Ivana if you want a Russian name?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 1, 2016)

Stan


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2016)

We see an awful lot of Natashas.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 1, 2016)

I named mine stohli


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a big yellow girl called Fat Betty.


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 1, 2016)

Sonia. That's my name . And it is Russian.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 1, 2016)

Matrona - In Russian means Lady-Like


----------



## cmarriott (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry to ask something not related to this thread, but how do I post on my own I'm fairly confused. Thanks!


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 1, 2016)

You select where you want to post, let's say, General Tortoise discussion. Then there should be an option to create your own thread? If not, select something in general discussion, and then there should be the option at the top of the screen. It's a red button.
And I think the name should be "Miss Howell".  That's the name I'm planning to give my future Aldabra.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 1, 2016)

With a face like a tortoise?........Helga.


----------



## cmarriott (Jul 1, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> You select where you want to post, let's say, General Tortoise discussion. Then there should be an option to create your own thread? If not, select something in general discussion, and then there should be the option at the top of the screen. It's a red button.
> And I think the name should be "Miss Howell".  That's the name I'm planning to give my future Aldabra.


Thank you!


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 3, 2016)

Did you pick a name? What is it??


----------



## Pearly (Jul 3, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Sonia. That's my name . And it is Russian.


Love your name!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 3, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I named mine stohli


For Stohlichnaya?


----------



## Pearly (Jul 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I have a big yellow girl called Fat Betty.


Love it!!! Fat Betty is awesome!


----------



## Pearly (Jul 3, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> With a face like a tortoise?........Helga.


Cool name but sounds German


----------



## Pearly (Jul 3, 2016)

If you want to stay with the "Russian theme", here are few Russian words you could use: Katyusha, Kalinka, Narodna, Krassavitza, Perestroyka, or Cherepakha


----------



## Rue (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a Russian side of the family...those names sound like a bit of a mouthful...lol...


----------



## Pearly (Jul 4, 2016)

Rue said:


> I have a Russian side of the family...those names sound like a bit of a mouthful...lol...


I know, but how unique! Btw, Cherepakha (spelled phonetically) means-turtle, not sure if there is another word for tortoise, in some languages the distinction is made by adding adjective describing habitat (land or water)


----------



## CathyNed (Jul 4, 2016)

Babooshka....


----------



## Pearly (Jul 4, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Babooshka....


I love it!!!!


----------



## ascott (Jul 5, 2016)

jenthetortoiselover said:


> I'm getting my first Russian tortoise really soon and I have no idea what to name her! Any suggestions?



Inga.


----------



## jockma (Jul 5, 2016)

I plan on naming all of Bean's future mistresses after Russian empresses so we can have a bunch of females that sound like royalty while the lone male's name is just Bean.

There's an Anna Karenina on here. Majestic.


----------



## Carol S (Jul 5, 2016)

Nadia


----------



## Kori5 (Jul 7, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Love your name!!!!


 Thank you dear Pearly .


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Sonia. That's my name . And it is Russian.


A nice name.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Babooshka....


Imaginative!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Love your name!!!!


I do too!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 7, 2016)

Vera, Anastasiya, Victoria (Vicky would become her nickname), Dominika, Veronika.

These are all Russian names.

And a warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a friend named Alya, which is the Russian equivalent of Alice.


----------

